# Dolls and there outfits



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

hi 

I am asking kp friends to introduce your hand knitted , machine knitted dolls and outfits for dolls to dress any simple and Porcelain dolls . 
I love dolls and spend hours looking things on net about them .


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

No one


----------



## Jazzy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

I collect reborn dolls and knit outfits for them here are a few of my collection.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Jazzy1 said:


> I collect reborn dolls and knit outfits for them here are a few of my collection.


very nice.


----------



## Jazzy1 (Mar 23, 2015)

Thanks most of the outfits are photographed on the doll and then sold or given to real babies as presents. I do have a few for the dolls I have but much prefer to see real babies wearing them.


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

The pink cardigan with white dress can have the pattern info .


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi, I don't collect Porcelain baby dolls or make clothes for them. Baby stuff is definitely not my thing. I do admire the lovely outfits that are made.


----------

